# перезабудут



## meyerhold

Good day,
Could someone kindly tell me the meaning of "перезабудут" - would it be "enitrely forget"?  As in the sentence: "Если толкько артистбы и режиссер не перезабудут своих партий."
Thank you!


----------



## Maroseika

Not exactly. Actually, in this phrase the word перезабыть sounds a bit unusual. But anyway перезабыть партии is the same like перечитать все книги, пересказать все анекдоты, пересмотреть все фильмы. I.e. the sense is "to forget all of them" or "unless all of them forget their parties".


----------



## henrylee100

I would say here the emphasis is on the fact that *all of *the actors and even the director, *like the whole bunch of them/every single one of them* will forget their lines. *Забудут *- is already perfective so it kind of implies the lines will be _completely _forgotten, *пере *plays sort of the same role here as it does in *перечислять *(*enumerate*) so it's sort of like you're going from one actor to the next and you ask each one of them, do you remember your lines and they are like, 'no man, I completely forgot' 
you could even say _*поперезабудут, *_in fact that's I would most likely say it off the top of my head, *перезабудут *without the *по *at the front feels somehow 'incomplete' to me. It could be just me though.


----------



## Rosett

Please also consider "well forget" - without a chance to recall


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> Please also consider "well forget" - without a chance to recall



There is no English expression "well forget". What you mean is "forget completely" or "forget forever".


----------



## Rosett

Почему же нет?
Есть well-forgotten, как раз подходит.

 А насчёт "все или не все", так там об этом прямо не сказано. Могло быть сказано "не перезабудут всех партий".


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> Почему же нет?
> Есть well-forgotten, как раз подходит.



Почему? Не знаю. "Well-forgotten" говорят но не часто, а "to well forget" просто не грамотно. Грамотно было бы "to forget well", но это означает "хорошо уметь забывать".


----------



## meyerhold

Hello everyone - thank you for your help.


----------



## DenisI

What a strange world "перезабудут", I hardly understand its meaning.
I've never heard it before.


----------



## Maroseika

DenisI said:


> What a strange world "перезабудут", I hardly understand its meaning.
> I've never heard it before.



Перезабыть.


----------



## henrylee100

DenisI said:


> What a strange world "перезабудут", I hardly understand its meaning.
> I've never heard it before.


some more words you may never have heard before:

(по)переубивать
(по)переделать
(по)перепахать
пересмотреть (все фильмо с Джонни Депом)


----------



## Awwal12

intolerandus said:


> Перезабудут = they will have forgotten


They will have forgotten ~ забудут. 
Перезабу́дут (also possible поперезабыва́ют, поперезабу́дут) - "they all but one will have forgotten", "they will have forgotten one by one". What is accentuated is the presence of numerous separate actors (and acts).


----------



## luciusvettius

DenisI said:


> What a strange world "перезабудут", I hardly understand its meaning.
> I've never heard it before.



Я тоже никогда не слышал слова "перезабудут", равно как "поперепахал". Но это, наверно, из той же серии, что и "недоперепил".


----------



## Rosett

luciusvettius said:


> Я тоже никогда не слышал слова "перезабудут", равно как "поперепахал". Но это, наверно, из той же серии, что и "недоперепил".


Тогда это будет _недоперезабыл - _в качестве теста на русский как родной.


----------



## DenisI

luciusvettius said:


> Я тоже никогда не слышал слова "перезабудут", равно как "поперепахал". Но это, наверно, из той же серии, что и "недоперепил".


Видно мои знания  в русском не так уж и глубоки.
Кстати, проверка грамматики барузера не подчеркивает перезабудут ))) Она что-то знает.


----------



## igusarov

meyerhold said:


> Could someone kindly tell me the meaning of  "перезабудут" - would it be "enitrely forget"?


It is quite the  same as simply "забудут". I think that in this context the prefix  "пере-" means "to apply the action repeatedly to every object in a set". See:

"*Кот поймал эту мышь*" = "The cat has caught this mouse". The subject (the cat) is applying the action (catching) to a single object (the mouse).
"*Кот поймал всех мышей*"  = "The cat has caught all mice". Now the subject is applying the action  to a group object. It is not clear yet, whether the cat was catching  them one by one, or it has caught them all at once, say, with a net. The  common sense suggests the first interpretation, but only because we  know cats don't use nets to catch mice. Language-wise, the second  interpretation is well possible.
"*Кот переловил всех мышей*"  = "The cat has caught all mice". Almost the same as above, but now this  sentence clearly suggests that the cat was catching the mice one by  one, until it caught every single mouse there was to catch.
"*Кот переловил эту мышь*" - impossible. "Переловил" doesn't go with singular "мышь".

Likewise, "*пере*мыть все тарелки", "*пере*бить всех тараканов", "*пере*сажать  всех преступников" - you cannot use any of these expressions with a  singular object (but see the fotnote). No matter whether the subject is  singular (the cat, me) or plural (the actors and the director). So your  original phrase sounds to me like "unless all the actors forget every  single line".

-------
*) Well, you can, but then the meaning  would be different. Prefix "пере-" is overloaded with meanings like  "over-", "re-", "across", and the brain of the native listener would  pick the meaning that makes the most sense in the context.  E.g.  "перемыть тарелку" would be perceived as "to do that dish _again_".


----------



## Rosett

igusarov said:


> -------
> *) Well, you can, but then the meaning  would be different. Prefix "пере-" is overloaded with meanings like  "over-", "re-", "across", and the brain of the native listener would  pick the meaning that makes the most sense in the context.  E.g.  "перемыть тарелку" would be perceived as "to do that dish _again_".


The meaning of this prefix is based mainly on usage, or context also.
A good example may be _переносить всю одежду/вещи vs переносить мебель/вещи _vs _носить вам не переносить _vs _переносить тяготы _vs _переносить ребёнка, _etc


----------



## meyerhold

To everyone who provided a direct answer to my question - thank you
!


----------



## AllaSwitzerland

May I also add that the word "перезабудут" shows a gradual, continueos action as in Enlglish *Future Perfect Continuos* tense (but "to forget" one cannot use in the continuous),  like they will have forgotten all their roles -- and though I do not have the context but only this phrase I can guess -- they will start forgetting them because they will not be revising them/rehearsing them often enough.   The prefix "пере" often has the connotation of gradual action (Он много всего передумал за этот год.)
Thank you all for an interesting discussion.


----------

